# images from our Aug -Nov 2012 photosafari



## oldageadventurer (Jan 18, 2013)

My wife & I are currently editing the photos we took in Kgalagadi, Etosha. Caprivi, Chobe & savuti. here is a picture of lions taken in the very early morning at Chudop Waterhole in Etosha & amartial eagle with its guinea fowl kill











There are many more on our website. Please have a peep.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice.

Post your web site URL.

sek



oldageadventurer said:


> My wife & I are currently editing the photos we took in Kgalagadi, Etosha. Caprivi, Chobe & savuti. here is a picture of lions taken in the very early morning at Chudop Waterhole in Etosha & amartial eagle with its guinea fowl kill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plato the Wise (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful work!

Would love some additional information on lenes used etc. Post more!


----------



## oldageadventurer (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments . The technical details & often biological notes on each photo are on the website which is linked to the blue internet icon on the side of the post (www.africaraw.com).

Since our retirement 8 years ago we spend 4-6 months a year roaming the African bush & game parks in our landcruiser with a rooftop tent. Our site gives tips on travel spots, photography, & driving a 4WD for beginnners. Our reports may help other "old age adventurers" who want to start travelling around Africa. 

I have also started a blog on the site which concentrates on the physiology of african wildlife e.g. why are female hyenas masculinized. Still lots of work to be done explaining the very varied & sometimes difficult concepts. But any interesting titbits on nature are also reported e.g. Ianin Woodhouse's use of Van Gogh, Seurat, & Constable & PS to draw attention to deforestation htpp://blog.africaraw.com


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 2, 2013)

Very very nice. Post more.

I will try to get some of mine up from the Serengeti. Unfortunately, I went in August when many animals were in the Maasai Mara in Kenya. Still, I got some nice ones.


----------



## Menace (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

Great shots. 4-6 months in Africa is beyond a dream. Do you rent or own the Landcruiser. I will need to study your website.

BTW, where do spend the 6 to 8 months? I hope some place equal exciting.


----------

